

ICANN wants to replace the WHOIS system with a centralised database - Nux
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/465895/icann_working_group_seeks_kill_whois/

======
Nux
A decentralised Internet is harder to control and survey. :-)

~~~
mtgx
I wonder how long it will be until the surveillance states are so common and
embedded in democracies (because the people are too asleep) that they start
outright banning certain sorts of "decentralization" and P2P technologies
because it would mean "going dark" and limiting their surveillance power,
which at that point would be the "law".

